# Post your 125  to 135 deer pictures.



## Lead Poison

I know the membership here has killed a lot of deer over the years and I'd like to ask a small favor. 

A friend of mine has joined our lease and would very much appreciate it if you would share pictures of deer that gross scored at least 125 Boone and Crockett. 

We're not looking for the 140-150 class types, just the 125-135 range. 

Thanks, and we look forward to seeing your deer!


----------



## jmharris23

Here's one my grandad killed many years ago

 Sorry about the cobwebs- just noticed those!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

126


----------



## Jeff Phillips

129


----------



## earlyspur

132 B&C <br>


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

First deer gross 135

Second one grossed 129 7/8


----------



## kevincox

Gross 125 5/8


----------



## southGAlefty

WOW that is a 125 that I'd rather see over a couple of 140's! Great deer!


----------



## Handgunner

8 point..

Netted 134 1/8th...


----------



## David Pinner

Wilkes co. 10pt  132 3/8


----------



## PChunter

*last years buck*

nine pt


----------



## kevincox

southGAlefty said:


> WOW that is a 125 that I'd rather see over a couple of 140's! Great deer!



Thanks, he was a giant. Just needed some more length on those G'3s


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101

This guy was in the 130's


----------



## Lead Poison

Wow, thanks to all of you; please keep 'em coming. 

You guys are great and so are the deer pictures. I appreciate it a lot!


----------



## Lead Poison

Handgunner said:


> 8 point..
> 
> Netted 134 1/8th...



This is truly a beautiful deer and mount!


----------



## letsemwalk

This 11 pointer scores 133 5/8 in the according to GON. entered it and come in 5th in youth child slot and 10th in week 9. Was killed in 2006, come out of jones co.


----------



## Arrow3

My 13 pointer would fall in this catagory...


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

Here's my best buck to date.  It's a Clarke County 10-pt that I killed in 2005.  It netted 127 4/8 and was #6 or #7 on the GON Top-10 list for Clarke County last year.


----------



## ButcherTony

125 ish


----------



## tyler1

This is a great idea for buck of this size.  Most folks looking at some of these would swear that a lot of them are 140-150 class deer but when you take the time you can see how they score what they do.


----------



## ju015dd

133 1/8


----------



## Handgunner

Lead Poison said:


> This is truly a beautiful deer and mount!


Thank you.  I'm sure proud of him.  I've always said my ideal deer would be wide, tall, and with a basic square frame...

At 18" inside, 24" main beams and 10" g-2 and g-3's, I'd say I was blessed with him.  The icing on the cake was having my wife with me when I shot him.

He weighed 225 on the hoof.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs

8 point.  Gross 129 and netted 124 1/8 with a broken brow tine.  Missed P&Y by 7/8 of an inch!


----------



## Robk

Here's one my brother took a couple years ago, 168 P&Y, if I remember correctly.


----------



## brittonl

Jones Co. 121 6/8 net 10pt. Sorry just under the 125 mark by net, gross was around 127. Shot deer when I was 14yrs old in 1994. Was the youngest contender ever to enter GON Truck buck at the time. GON's Ga. Whitetail Journal 2000 edition ranks this deer #63 of all time in Jones County. Killed buck with a 30/30 model 94 that had been passed down three generations.


----------



## mauser64

These take up a good bit of airspace but only net somewhere in the 130's.


----------



## Jeff.Cronic

My son took this buck in Greene County in 06. It's gross score was 132 5/8 and was 4.5 years old.


----------



## elfiii

131 1/8, Gross, Green


----------



## BOWROD

*9 pt*

carroll county 07 -gross was 130


----------



## weathermantrey

The deer in my avatar was 132 Gross, 127 net with a broken brow tine.


----------



## bobcat

138 Gross And 132 Net


----------



## miller

131  gross, 125 net.


----------



## foodplotplanter

gross 134.
net 129


----------



## huntfish

Grossed 132 and change.


----------



## wayne m

*my appling county buck*

I have been hunting since I was 14 years old and I am now 26 and this is my third buck I have ever killed his score was right at 127in


----------



## justus3131

Just admiring the trophies in this thread has given me an adrenalin rush for the season to start.  Can't wait.


----------



## texwilliams

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=49049

The buck in my avatar scored 136" here is the link with some more pictures.


----------



## DURAMAXLT

First 8 point scores 134 1/8 the rest to be honest I haven't scored but there worth looking at may not be 125 though.


----------



## G Duck

Ware County Ga.
Net 128


----------



## jonboy

My best with a bow. Gross 140 1/8" and net 134 6/8". Baldwin County.


----------



## G Duck

Jonboy, thats a nice one. congrats


----------



## Lead Poison

There are some very nice deer posted in this thread...thanks, keep 'em coming if you have more.


----------



## Rem270

*Deer*

Shot this one in Jefferson Co.  Only real big deer I have shot in 6 seasons of hunting. Scored 130 4/8


----------



## MAC12

left 120's   right  130's


----------



## letsemwalk

the only bad thing about shooting big bucks like this, is that you may never kill another one like it!


----------



## Public Land Prowler

120"+ is a lot of buck...

My uncles best bow kill...I think it grossed 125+ netted 120 and something...







My best buck...Grossed a hair over 125" and nets around 122"











My friend Ben's best buck grosses 130's,and nets in the mid to upper 120's






My friend Jeff's buck..The buck on the left was in the mid 90's the one on the right around 130 gross,and nets in the mid to upper 120's...35" is alot...lol







Same 2 deer...






I found this 11pt that grossed a hair over 130 but had 7" of deductions putting it around 123"..


----------



## Brushcreek

1st is a 130 i killed in 2006 when i was 16 in Madison County and the 2nd is my dads 141 Canada buck


----------



## kickers

11 point , 142" gross, 133" net


----------



## Ga-Bullet

127 5/8 Net.


----------



## BASS1FUN

The One In My Avatar Grossed 136 2/8 And Nets 130 Even. He's only a 7pt.


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Norwood


----------



## DROPPINEM

howboutthemdawgs said:


> 8 point.  Gross 129 and netted 124 1/8 with a broken brow tine.  Missed P&Y by 7/8 of an inch!



THATS A BUMMER.BUT IT IS STILL A HECK OF A DEER


----------



## Lead Poison

Abaco24 said:


> Scored in the 130's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That's a very unique deer.


----------



## Chadx1981

tyler1 said:


> This is a great idea for buck of this size.  Most folks looking at some of these would swear that a lot of them are 140-150 class deer but when you take the time you can see how they score what they do.




Ya I am definately fooled!


----------



## Lorren68

Killed this one year before last in Bartow county


----------



## AEKDB79

The one on the far left in my avatar should meet this, I shot him in Grayson (Gwinnett Co).
He won the Newborn Taxidermy heaviest deer for the year at 182 dressed.


----------



## Buck Assassin

This one is 129 3/8's


----------



## BlackSmoke

131" 10 pt. Hancock Co.  5/8th inch difference in right and left sides


----------



## kw5891

Lead Poison said:


> I know the membership here has killed a lot of deer over the years and I'd like to ask a small favor.
> 
> A friend of mine has joined our lease and would very much appreciate it if you would share pictures of deer that gross scored at least 125 Boone and Crockett.
> 
> We're not looking for the 140-150 class types, just the 125-135 range.
> 
> Thanks, and we look forward to seeing your deer!


alberta canada


----------



## Big Country

My son Kyles first buck. Bibb Co.
125+


----------



## Handgunner

kw5891 said:


> alberta canada


That deer was scored in between 125-135 B&C?????

Man, those Canadian bucks do throw a person off when it comes to size!!!!!!!!


----------



## letsemwalk

kw5891 said:


> alberta canada



nice FLORDIA buck!


----------



## Public Land Prowler

Handgunner said:


> That deer was scored in between 125-135 B&C?????
> 
> Man, those Canadian bucks do throw a person off when it comes to size!!!!!!!!


I think he means per side Delton!..


----------



## Handgunner

Public Land Prowler said:


> I think he means per side Delton!..




Now I didn't consider that... Good point!


----------



## hummdaddy

*Here Are All My Best*

View attachment 161392]


----------



## Monticello 435

*Freind of Lead Poison*

Thanks for sharing the Picture they are a great!  Are lease has a 125 min. and these will help as I have never hunt where there was a score min..  These will help me have an idea of what to look for out in the field.  Don't want to pay the fine for shooting a deer that is to small.


----------



## dubblebubble

*deer*

heres on i killed in 98


----------



## swalker1517

Oh did you mean bucks?


----------



## burkeco9

buck in my avatar gross 131 5/8. net 123 killed in burke county.


----------



## Swampslayr

Avatar.... 134"


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

The buck in my avatar from last year, offical B&C score
130 4/8-gross
125 3/8-net


----------



## Lloyd72

wow those are some nice deer


----------



## Public Land Prowler

Just scored this fine 10pt yesterday.My friend Brandon found him floating in a pond in 2006.This is in a county with 0 P&Y kills...He grosses 125 7/8..Pretty nice


----------

